# Komplettl??sung - Call of Duty 4: Komplettlösung: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare



## System (17. März 2008)

*Komplettl��sung - Call of Duty 4: Komplettlösung: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,636452


----------



## Bonkic (17. März 2008)

eine lösung zu einem shooter?
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Razor (17. März 2008)

Fand ich schon bei der Lösung zu Assassis Creed (obwohl noch nicht raus ist ^^): 

Komplettlösungen zu Egoshootern sind irgendwie obsolet geworden, gerade COD ist doch ein meisterhaftes Beispiel für "Es gibt nur einem Weg" und "Wenn es nicht weitergeht, stürme über die Linie der dauerhaft respawnenden KI Soldaten um weiterzukommen".

Richtig harte Nüsse gibt es einfach nicht mehr zu knacken. Da kann man andere Genres weinfach besser bedienen ^^


----------



## Leopard2A6 (17. März 2008)

der Tod kommt von oben: man sitzt in keinem Heli sondern in einer AC-130 Hercules
und man hat auch keine Raketen, sondern eine Gatling, ein 40mm Granatwerfer und ein 105mm Geschütz.....ne ne ne


----------



## Asgard1 (17. März 2008)

Ich hab ca 14 Std gebraucht, dann war ich durch. 
Wozu braucht man den da eine KL?
Asgard1


----------



## B3nzin (17. März 2008)

14h????

ich habe 2-3h stunden gebraucht


----------



## zombiefresser (17. März 2008)

komplettlösungen...ne ne ne .... die nächste stufe wäre dann das game kaufen ,von einem anderen schnell durchzocken lassen und sich dann bei ner flasche bier alles erzählen lassen...ne ne ne !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 17.03.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> eine lösung zu einem shooter?
> hab ich was verpasst?


Im großen Massenmarkt wird es sicherlich ein Klientel für solche "Geradeaus-Shooter" geben.




			
				B3nzin am 17.03.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> 14h????
> 
> ich habe 2-3h stunden gebraucht


Es kommt eben immer auch auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad an. Auf Veteran wirst du das Game ganz sicher nicht in der Zeit beendet haben.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (17. März 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte mich über ne Auflistung der "Geheimunterlagen" in form der Notebooks, die in den Leveln verstreut sind, gefreut.

Find dazu nirgendwo ne Liste wo die dinger sind ... Hab zwar schon ~ 15 gefunden, aber der rest will sich einfach nicht finden lassen


----------



## Tieber (17. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				B3nzin am 17.03.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> 14h????
> 
> ich habe 2-3h stunden gebraucht


Du solltest mal probieren auf einer Schwierigkeitsstufe zu spielen bei der man nicht einfach durchsprinten kann(also nicht auf Einfach).
6h braucht man dann beim ersten Mal auf jeden Fall.


----------



## phoeniX-himself (17. März 2008)

*AW:*

Ähm blöde Frage, aber das Game ist jetzt seit über 4 Monaten auf dem Markt, sehr weit verbreitet und relativ schnell durchzuspielen. Warum kommt hier erst jetzt eine Komplettlösung?


----------



## MikeMailmann (17. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				phoeniX-himself am 17.03.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm blöde Frage, aber das Game ist jetzt seit über 4 Monaten auf dem Markt, sehr weit verbreitet und relativ schnell durchzuspielen. Warum kommt hier erst jetzt eine Komplettlösung?


Der Mann stellt die richtige Frage


----------



## Flex12 (17. März 2008)

*AW:*

Die richtige Frage ist eher... Wieso überhaupt eine Komplettlösung. Geht doch eh nur in eine Richtung


----------



## DaKiLa (17. März 2008)

*AW:*



> DER TOD KOMMT VON OBEN
> ... Ihr Waffenarsenal beläuft sich im *Hubschrauber* auf ein Maschinengewehr, *leichte Raketen und schwere Raketen*.



Hat der Verfasser des Artikels das Spiel überhaupt mal im Single gespielt?

Die Mission wir an Bord einer AC-130 gespielt. Und deren "Spielzeuge" sind keine Raketen. Sondern ein 25 mm-Gatling-Geschütz, dem 40 mm-Bofors-Geschütz und einer 105 mm-Haubitze.  
Also stimmt im Grunde nur das MG als Bewaffnung.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_C-130#AC-130_.E2.80.9EGunship.E2.80.9C

Aber wir wollen ja nicht kleinlich sein


----------



## grossesmannes (18. März 2008)

*AW:*

Viel eher ist die Frage: Wofür braucht man für diese Moorhunballerei mit Soldaten statt Moorhühnern ne Lösung?
Ich würde die Lösung so schreiben:
Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus,
Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus, Schalte all Feine aus,...........................................


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn es ein komplexes Rollenspiel, Online Rollenspiel wäre, oder man an einem verdammt knackigen Rätsel bei einem Adventure hängt, dann könnte ich es ja eventuell noch verstehen, dass jemand nach einer Lösung schaut. Wenn aber jetzt jemand nicht mal in der Lage ist, so einen linearen Shooter im einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ohne Lösung spielen zu können, finde ich das extrem bedenklich.

Die meisten Spiele heutzutage sind doch eh total simpel und einfach, trotzdem gibt es immer noch Leute, die solche Spiele nicht schaffen  :-o Ich hab sogar schon von manchen Leuten gehört, dass sie quasi jedes Spiel von anfang an mit God-Mode zocken. Ich frage mich, wie da noch sowas wie Spielspass aufkommen kann.


----------



## Atropa (18. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 17.03.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> eine lösung zu einem shooter?
> hab ich was verpasst?



Dazu ist CoD4 einer der linearsten Shooter die ich jemals gespielt habe, also wer für so ein Game eine Lösung braucht, sollte sich wohl ein neues Genre suchen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 17.03.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mich über ne Auflistung der "Geheimunterlagen" in form der Notebooks, die in den Leveln verstreut sind, gefreut.
> 
> Find dazu nirgendwo ne Liste wo die dinger sind ... Hab zwar schon ~ 15 gefunden, aber der rest will sich einfach nicht finden lassen



Findest du beispielsweise hier als Video im Intel-Guide oder hier in Textform.


----------



## blizkrieg (10. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Hey Leute, ich bin vom Abschnitt "Der Tod kommt von Oben" entäuscht!
1. Man muss nicht die Kirche Schützen, sondern die Kollegen
2. Das Teil ist eine AC-130, eine Umgebaute C-130, also ein Flugzeug! Dann ist das Teil mit  3 Kanonen bewaffnet: Eine Gatling-Maschinenkanone(25mm), einer Bofors-Maschinenkanone(40mm) und einer Haubize (105mm) bewaffnet!

Also Leute......


----------



## Rachnar (8. Februar 2010)

*AW:*


----------



## CoDzocker1 (10. April 2012)

ey leute bei der missin kriegsspiele bleib ich immer hängen bei dem schmallen gang mit den silos an der seite und den kisten.
Man muss ja in so einen raum um einer explosion zu entkommen.

BEI MIR EXPLODIERT DAS ABER ZU FRÜH,KANN MIR JEMAND HELFEN !?!


----------



## Ralffi70 (7. September 2017)

Hey Leute , brauche Hilfe . Bei der Mission geht die Panzerfaust nicht sagt immer ziel erfassen  !
habe es mehr als 10 min. anvisiert nix is warum wo liegt das Problem oder besser was muss mann machen ??? 

Danke


----------



## LOX-TT (7. September 2017)

meinst du die Mission in der Scheune, die man verteidigen muss?

Du musst die Panzer glaub ich anvisieren wenn du draußen stehst, da die Raketen ja erstmal senkrecht hoch fliegen müssen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist schon wieder einige Zeit her, selbst das Remaster.


----------

